# Y people hate(pit)



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it the price or the rep that the dog carry
But yeah
To all the bully pit lover out there
Which line u like the most
Razo edge
Remi
Gotti
Kingpin
Stander(show dog)

What size


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Because pits are most depicted as monsters, demons, vicious beasts attacking children and beloved pets... When really.. it is the owner's fault... Or sometimes the breeder's... if the pup had a dis-temper from birth - as I have seen with a german shepherd who was badly...badly bred...

I don't have a preference for what type of pit I like, just as long as they are friendly lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sena hansler said:


> because pits are most depicted as monsters, demons, vicious beasts attacking children and beloved pets... When really.. It is the owner's fault... Or sometimes the breeder's... If the pup had a dis-temper from birth - as i have seen with a german shepherd who was badly...badly bred...
> 
> I don't have a preference for what type of pit i like, just as long as they are friendly lol.


+10,000,000


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Is it the price or the rep that the dog carry
> But yeah
> To all the bully pit lover out there
> Which line u like the most
> ...


 those are american bully lines, not my style of pit bull, and in that world its all about reputation and charging outrageous prices. Way to many people breeding bullies because of the size of their head, and breeding dogs with really bad conformation and physical deformities. Ive seen a lot of dogs priced at thousands of dollars but conformationally look like crap. No thanks, it means nothing to put a price tag on a puppy, it means everything to put effort into ensuring you are breeding a healthy and sound line of dogs.

In any case I like ADBA style pit bulls, I also love old lines like Colby


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

> No thanks, it means nothing to put a price tag on a puppy, it means everything to put effort into ensuring you are breeding a healthy and sound line of dogs.


I agree!! Some people even pricing out their mutts (yes, mutts! Not purebred) for hundreds, sometimes over a thousand dollars... and they are back yard bred, not certified, and over all not the best condition


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

As long as its friendly, I don't care what it is.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Because people overbreed them and let them go to anybody handing $$ over, resulting in poorly trained unruly destructive dogs.

I like pit bulls that come from anyplace EXCEPT directly from a scummy BYBer. I'd rather pay a shelter double what a breeder wants me to pay, I'm not supporting that BYB shiz.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Most "pit bulls" are mixes. Because people think pit bull is a breed, when they actually have staffys and APBTs, two DIFFERENT breeds.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow wrong place to post this up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Wow wrong place to post this up.


Not sure what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Was talking about my op
All I ask was what line people like but got nothing out of it


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Should be careful what you post then!
There's a thread on this forum about 1oo pages long about pitbulls. 
The "lines" you listed sound like byb "lines", bred for size and shape rather than good lineage which supports the breeds of AmStaff and Am. bulldog and the other "bullies". I may stand corrected but I'll go google them now.
edit- yea, to me those dogs look like they're being bred further and further from their breed to create some mean looking monster that feeds their stereotype. I'll leave my real comments out of this to avoid drama.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Should be careful what you post then!
> There's a thread on this forum about 1oo pages long about pitbulls.
> The "lines" you listed sound like byb "lines", bred for size and shape rather than good lineage which supports the breeds of AmStaff and Am. bulldog and the other "bullies". I may stand corrected but I'll go google them now.
> edit- yea, to me those dogs look like they're being bred further and further from their breed to create some mean looking monster that feeds their stereotype. I'll leave my real comments out of this to avoid drama.


EDIT: They're also notorious for inbreeding. Which just leads to more health problems, not to mention they look like furry hippos.
+1


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Laki said:


> Should be careful what you post then!
> There's a thread on this forum about 1oo pages long about pitbulls.
> The "lines" you listed sound like byb "lines", bred for size and shape rather than good lineage which supports the breeds of AmStaff and Am. bulldog and the other "bullies". I may stand corrected but I'll go google them now.
> edit- yea, to me those dogs look like they're being bred further and further from their breed to create some mean looking monster that feeds their stereotype. I'll leave my real comments out of this to avoid drama.


 They are a seperate breed called American Bully,there are some nice ones, but there are 100 times more horribly bred ones

inbreeding is not uncommon in dog breeding, a certain amount is acceptable and unlikely to create issues.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Standard and Kingpin. there I answered.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

**I just deleted my comment. Sorry. I'm also unsubscribing to this topic bc I know where it will go if I say what I want to.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

All show dog are inbreed or line breed
To creat the look
From what I've seen in the Bullie
Is that most if them are own by gangster or body builder
Which they choose a dog that look similar to there look 
Just image this
If u see a fairly thick 5'5"+ tall male dragging a little chihuahua
First that pop up in my head is
Wow the boy is coming out of the closet


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw a big macho guy walking a Maltese with a pink coat one day. It was cute.
Btw I googled those names and they all look the same to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I may be only 15 yrs old but I want adopted APBTs and Staffs when I'm older. I never have and never will do drugs, smoke or drink alcohol even if it means i lose "friends" along the way. I'm short, thin, a girl & a cat lover (in addition to loving dogs) so I guess I'm the opposite of what people would consider the typical owner. But I love them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well a "tough" gangsta with a chihuahua is hilarious to imagine xD

I have a german shepherd. He's just a pup but he will be huge lol


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

All the line are different 
From head piece
Thickness
Body ratio


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well a "tough" gangsta with a chihuahua is hilarious to imagine xD
> 
> I have a german shepherd. He's just a pup but he will be huge lol


More like all tea cup, small breed n furry/puffy
N not just gangster, football player, basketball player n body builders

German just get tall not thick
So it won't be so bad


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I couldn't see my boyfriend with a small dog... He resents Gurgi (pomeranian shitzu terrier) and he took an immediate interest in "Scott" our german shepherd -.- -sigh- all well lol.

Personally I'd like a rottie. Maybe a pit... But, adopt, not buy. Smiley was a pit in the SPCA, and he was so friendly...standard pit...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love my American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have an APBT and I have gotten sick of all the bully breeds just because they increase the stigma for pit bulls. Most of the time when I tell people that my dog is a APBT, they ask if she is a mix because they expect her to be larger, have a bigger head, etc. 

I got her from a friend, who was technically a BYB. He was not breeding to make money or anything, he wanted to get a litter from his 12 yo APBT while she could still be bred so he could have two of the pups. I only went this way because I had interacted with both parent dogs and like their temperament, and I did not pay anything beyond what he had invested in vet visits, etc. I was really happy with the outcome, my dog Coco is by far the best dog I have owned, she is friendly, eager to please and just protective enough. Personally APBT's will be my first choice for the next dog I get as well.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Staffordshire terrier x bull terrier
You will get a dog that look like a pit
That y people ask u if it's cross


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lorax84 said:


> I have an APBT and I have gotten sick of all the bully breeds just because they increase the stigma for pit bulls. Most of the time when I tell people that my dog is a APBT, they ask if she is a mix because they expect her to be larger, have a bigger head, etc.
> 
> I got her from a friend, who was technically a BYB. He was not breeding to make money or anything, he wanted to get a litter from his 12 yo APBT while she could still be bred so he could have two of the pups. I only went this way because I had interacted with both parent dogs and like their temperament, and I did not pay anything beyond what he had invested in vet visits, etc. I was really happy with the outcome, my dog Coco is by far the best dog I have owned, she is friendly, eager to please and just protective enough. Personally APBT's will be my first choice for the next dog I get as well.


Their 12 YR old had pups? OMG! How was she even fertile? That sounds very risky for the mother's life.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> Their 12 YR old had pups? OMG! How was she even fertile? That sounds very risky for the mother's life.


I believe she was 12, although I do not know for sure. I did not realize how old she was until long after the pups where born. She was fine throughout the pregnancy though. After getting my dog and doing a lot more research I probably would not have gotten her from that type of situation again, but it turned out all right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew someone who had a small dog, and wanted her to have pups before she got "too old" and she was 8 or something :/


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I knew someone who had a small dog, and wanted her to have pups before she got "too old" and she was 8 or something :/


:roll: sometimes you just wanna steal someones dog and spay/neuter it. Too bad it's illegal xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD I know right?! I'm nuetering my dog when 1. we have the money since he will be 20+ pounds (lol) and we aim to get all his shots and stuff first and 2. when he is older lol. Even if he is purebred, I'm nuetering him.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Purebreed
Is it register under anything
Like akc


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Parents are.

And no, I don't care to register him, and no, I don't care if ONLY AKC or whatever classifies things as purebreed, as he is, the end.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah it just a paper
That show his family line
A proof of pure breed
Did u know if ur buying as a pet not a register dog
It's cheaper


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohh I know haha. He was given away (yes, free) as a pet :lol: Usually purebred GS pups are 500+ dollars to buy....

Another reason he is getting nuetered lol. He is "blind" (only a vet can tell us for sure what is wrong with his eyes). Even though he came from a breeder... Her choice was either find him a home or euthanise. :-( Plus I wouldn't breed dogs, when there are so many in shelters...Just my own preference


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Show champion import line goes for thousand

Just don't breed him

Don't take all he got left
He lost his vesion
He don't need to loss his man hood


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know I've seen some yorkies for like.... 800 to 1200. I wouldn't pay that for a small dog. :lol:

You know how much more expensive it is to register an intact dog, by law? A LOT more :/ Let alone aggression increases because of frustration.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

All my dog are intact
If I want to breed then I do
If I don't
I just lock up the female in a kennel for 3 week while she in heat
Between use sibling we spend about 7 hours with the dogs each day
So we see every heat
Spay or nueter dog get lazy n fat


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

> Spay or nueter dog get lazy n fat


Not all do. Only if you let them, really. My dad's dog is a spayed female beagle/basset, 6 years old, and she is very active. I ride my bike with her running beside me and all she is is muscle! My mom's dog is a little shitzu lhasa thing, and she's super active. I think I saw a labrador female once, spayed, and she got fat and lazy :/ If I had a female, she'd be spayed. I don't have time for the bleeding/heat/cooping up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Spay/neuter reduces the risk of cancer by A LOT. every time a female goes in Heat she increases her risk of mammary cancer.

My dad's UN-neutered dog has testicular cancer.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww poor things  I never actually knew about that. Truthfully if my dog didn't have the impaired vision, I MIGHT keep him intact, but that is iffy. o_o yikes...dogs getting cancer...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

40% of all dogs die of cancer as it is... for more reasons than one.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I know that isn't the only thing causing cancer, but it reduces the chance. Especially if you're not breeding the dog, why not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True xD I'd rather tell people to go rescue one :3 I won't diss responsible breeders...Heck he came from one! He was her first blind pup. In over 20 years.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just a personal opinion, unless you are a registered breeder you should spay and neuter your dogs, especially if they are pits. On top of the health benefits, it doesn't help the breeds image when people have accidental litters and they are giving them away to random people. I know most people think they would be more responsible than that and only give the dogs to responsible owners, but when you have 10 pit puppies that are getting on 2-3 mo old and you are overwhelmed you may not be so responsible.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lorax84 said:


> Just a personal opinion, unless you are a registered breeder you should spay and neuter your dogs, especially if they are pits. On top of the health benefits, it doesn't help the breeds image when people have accidental litters and they are giving them away to random people. I know most people think they would be more responsible than that and only give the dogs to responsible owners, but when you have 10 pit puppies that are getting on 2-3 mo old and you are overwhelmed you may not be so responsible.


I totally agree. But people don't care and that is why we will most likely forever euthanize animals, because there are too many animals. The only way out of euthanizing is to make spay/neuter laws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think some places have that... Not sure where, but they do.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I think some places have that... Not sure where, but they do.


Yeah some people in my area are trying to make that possible. I hope they do! I see way too many pit bull puppies on friggin craigslist. It's rly sad. I flag away- CL has rules- no breeding, no sales.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here the SPCA... about half are pitbulls or pitbull crosses. The other half are usually rescued from the reserve, and are shepherds :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Everything at our shelter is some sort of hound doggie.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Here the SPCA... about half are pitbulls or pitbull crosses. The other half are usually rescued from the reserve, and are shepherds :/


I volunteer at a no kill shelter... We turn down a lot of pit bulls because we know they have a less chance of being adopted. I notice at my shelter we still have quite a few pit bulls, and other common breeds are chihuahuas, daschunds & shih-tzus. We get some really beautiful dogs- once had a purebred English bulldog. She was a bute. Thank god we don't adopt out any animal until we have it spayed/neutered.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad's dog had babies, was dumped with them at the SPCA, then they were taken away and adopted out, and she was spayed. <--- example of a previous owner who didn't spay.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> My dad's dog had babies, was dumped with them at the SPCA, then they were taken away and adopted out, and she was spayed. <--- example of a previous owner who didn't spay.


Aww  It is so pointless when shelters don't spay. That is so STUPID.
My dad back yard bred one litter (no I'm not proud, to be honest I find it EMBARESSING.) he adopted a staffy JUST to breed her. Then after the pups got homes he gave her away.

:'( as you probably can guess I don't get along with mydad too well.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've had a lot of people ask me if I regret spaying my dog because she has a great temperament and whatnot, and my answer is always NO. I would much rather go get another pit from a shelter and give it a home There are way to many pits out there to breed them at home.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

"Your dog is friendly. You should breed it."
O_______________O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"Awww he is so cute, are you going to breed him?" Yes I was asked that.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> "Awww he is so cute, are you going to breed him?" Yes I was asked that.


:roll: people don't understand that purebred doesn't mean well bred. Actually most people dont know there's "well bred" and "poorly bred" all they see is "bred" -_-


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Exactly, there are a lot of mutts who are much better dogs genetically than pure breds due to all the line breeding. Anyone who has ever owned a line bred German Shepherd can attest to the issues that can arise.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hip dysplasia is one of the most common =D Ear infections for bassests and beagles.


----------

